# [SOLVED] GTA IV install error



## Dude118 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi all,




I could really use your help. My problem is the following:
When I'm at the final stage of the installation bar my dvd player makes different noises compared to 0 to 99% of the installation bar. It's a sound like he can't read the dvd or something like that, I can't be sure though. After about two minutes I get this error:

Feature Transfer Error

Feauture: Grand Theft Auto IV
Component: GTAIV_Dynamic
File: G:\GTAIV\data3.cab
Error: (translated from dutch) request could not be performed because of an I/O device error

Now I've googled everywhere and I couldn't find anyone else with this exact problem with GTA IV, however some people did have it with GTA SA, and some people also have this kind of problem with a .cab and a I/O device error with other games. Now before you try to say: "it's probably a faulty/damaged disk", it can't be because the disks I got today are brand new and different than the first set I got, and I get the same exact error.
And I still don't know what component is mostly the cause of an I/O device error. Some say with this problem it's a damaged disk, can't be though. So I'm thinking/hoping it's just my DVD player, it's from around 2005. Replacing that would be less expensive and quite easy to replace.

What do you think? I'm running out of ideas here, I might go and get a new DVD player today, it's not like I'm going to be broke if I spend +- 25 euro's, but if that's not the problem I'd rather not..

Thanks alot!!

Just in case, my Pc specs

Intel Core 2 Duo E6750
4 gb Kingston DDR2-800 RAM
Point of View 9600 GT (180.48 driver)
Gigabyte P31-D3SL mobo
AOpen 1616 DUW (with duw1616arr_103 firmware)
Windows XP 32 bit SP 3


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV install error*

Check your Drive cables to ensure they are properly connected. Also make sure there are no scratches or dirt on the surface of the disk.
See if there is an available firmware update for your DVD drive.

If you think its the disk try installing it on another PC. As long as you dont run the game on that other machine GTA IV will not activate.


----------



## Dude118 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: GTA IV install error*

Thanks for the advice, I'm currently making images of the disks, to try to install it from the hard disk instead of the dvd's.

I'll also do it from Vista, I've only installed from XP so far. About the firmware I can't find anything after R1.03, which I installed for my AOpen DUW1616/ARR.

I'll also check all the cables, but I don't think that's the issue since a lot of files are transferred when installing to my hd until the error occurs, the installation is cancelled and the files are gone.

Another sad message is that it could be anything, a guy told me so in a computer store. My dvd drive still recognizes disks, I installed XP the other day no errors pointing in the direction that it is my drive, and the I/O error could also refer to my motherboard or RAM


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV install error*

I think the problem is with your DVD Drive.
try to copy the game to your HDD and then install the game. I don't know if the image will preserve the copyright issue of the game.


----------



## Dude118 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: GTA IV install error*

Alright an update:

I tried it on Vista and installed from my hard drive using Daemon tools. The installation went quite smooth and seemed alright, but in the end I got an error, (I have tried installing from my hd with my first batch of GTA IV dvd's, then I got multiple errors). It wasn't the feature transfer error with I/O error but the vehicles... something file was incorrect and it was a case of cyclic redundancy check. I've googled that a lot and I really think it's my dvd drive. I'll go and get a new one tomorrow.

I did run CDCheck though, and it found an error which had the title "could not perform the request because of an I/O error device", so I don't really know if there's a relation between CRC and I/O device error


----------



## Dude118 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: GTA IV install error*

Final update, I FIXED IT

I bought a new dvd drive (and replaced the IDE cable) and now it works I installed it and there was no error, and it runs

Thanks for all the help, godbless ya.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV install error*

good to hear that 
can you please mark this thread as solved under Thread Tools.


----------

